# Pics of Halloween 2007



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Here are some pics of this year...It was GREAT...we did a Zombie theme. BRAINS...>BRAINS...will post video later.

Most of the props are here minus actors

Enjoy

Dennis :jol:


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like you had a great crew to work with! The setting for the FCG spider looks like it worked out real well.


----------

